# Accucraft live steam 4-8-4 Daylight



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Accucraft live steam 4-8-4 GS-4 has been well documented on this forum over the years.


I submit my current picture and video with a couple of queries. These may or may not have been discussed in the past?


The Daylight is seen running at a G1 meeting here in the UK earlier this month.


When you check the video you will see that the engine is priming 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6aAMMUonN8


The priming is not because of excess water in the boiler but because of my experimental red vegetable dye in the water to allow a clearer visual of the water level in the sight glass.


Since washing out the dye from the boiler, tender and plumbing the problem appears to have gone away although the exhaust is still a little bit ‘over wet’ which still concerns me.


I find it difficult to imagine that a tiny amount of soluble dye would cause this problem and I would welcome some comments here please.
One thing for sure is the ‘visual’ was very slight. With the tiny amount of water in the glass even half full makes very little difference


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Main131,
I wonder if you could explain the priming.
I am not sure that 'I' see any real evidence of this happening.
I notice that it slowed down, and then accelerated.
Is that due to the track?
I am not familiar with the Accucraft Daylight, but the exhaust looks very wet.
Does it have a superheater?
Where is the steam pickup in the boiler, right at the top where it should be? 
I normally only see priming on my locos when the boiler overfills due to forgetting to lessen the axle pump bypass, and the first thing is that the safeties blow off a lot of water.
I find that it is always very hard to make suggestions when one doesn't see something first hand.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
"Where is the steam pickup in the boiler, right at the top where it should be?"

If the steam pickup is not at the top of the steam dome where it should be then one could get a wet stack. We have found that this can be the case. Superheater tubes if original were a problem in that they were not stainless steel resulting in a leak.


Seemed to me that there was quite a grade slowing the locomotive followed by a bit of drop off thus the sudden increase of speed.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

In the 1:1 world, "Priming" was often caused by foaming in the boiler due to impurities in the water... is it possible that the food coloring caused foaming?

In the 1:1 world, they would put a sack of potatoes in the boiler to reduce foaming... I don't think that would be a good idea in our world!


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Potatoes, Boiling water ,boilers .. I can recall as a kid on the manly Ferry[Sydney to manly ] in Australia in winter the crew would put potatoes on the ledge in front of the firedoor and they cooked beautifuuly on the 45 mins run across the Harbour .sold them for 2d to hungry passengers. 

the engines where triple expansion compounds and the engine room was open on top the cylinders where behind yuor head if you sat inside in the saloon.. 

Gordon.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, 

I can't offer any further advice on your problem, I just wanted to say what a beeeoootiful locomotive! I hope you sulve the problem and enjoy her to the full!










Martin


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin
Double your pleasure with the Aster version:


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

main131 

Does your engine run this well out of the box(pulling power etc)? 
Charles and I had several extensive but minor changes in in our GS4s 
One issue was to narrow the blast pipe to get more draft. Delta P =V**2 
This could affect the plume? 

It is nice to see these pictures, as my GS4 continues to be a great runner with a nice consist and a show stopper at the Staver steamups 
cheers to all 

jim


----------

